
“Google can lock your account, forcing you to abandon purchases and credit card” - oridecon
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/5dif8j/psa_google_can_lock_your_account_forcing_you_to/
======
nugget
This is why Microsoft has at least one significant long-term strategic
advantage over Google - they understand how to deliver some form of end-user
customer service, whereas Google rates an absolute zero in that department.

------
Afton
The cost of the convenience is clearly entry in a reverse-lottery. You just
hope it doesn't happen to you. The rarity of the event saps most people of the
effort required to implement a backup solution that would alleviate the main
pain points (lost contacts, lost google docs/photos/files).

------
j-pb
Why do all these "google murders customers digital existence" revelation only
come up AFTER I bought a Pixel XL. Should have stayed with my iPhone, at least
apple service reps are really trying their best to be helpful.

~~~
nicky0
Use Fastmail for your mail, contacts, calendars. A proper company with proper
support.

------
EJTH
So apparently google reached out to this customer after he made his way around
social media.

Customer support in 2016 folks. I remember calling the tax office in Denmark
because they really did a number on a parsel they inspected (It was a 3d
printer kit and they basicly destroyed it, cut open printed parts, bend 6mm
steel steel sheet parts etc). I called first and was basicly told that there
was nothing they could do for me and that it was my fault anyways. Then I
tweeted SKAT (tax office) with a picture of my banged up parsel and 15 minutes
later I had a ticket in their system for financial compensation of the
destroyed parcel...

------
mikebay
In new world order you have one bank and one news source. If you dare think
otherwise about they agenda, you do not exist anymore long. These corporations
will try to destroy anybody who think otherwise. Please dont let Google or
Facebook choose wich news are fake or real.

~~~
r00fus
Google and/or Facebook aren't setting the agenda, they're just in a position
to sell that power to the highest bidder - and profit handsomely in the
process.

------
mikebay
Why is google and facebook trying to ensuring people, that they are not evil ?
Why do people trust these companies ? Why people are so easy to be lied?

